# NTD (new tat day!)



## Piro (Feb 25, 2009)

hey all,
So I got bored and had some india ink so I gave myself a tat.






Its a small treble clef on my left wrist. I did it because almost everything i do in life revolves around music. I mean I'm planing on teaching music for a living so it seems fitting. I think it turned out pretty good for someone without training

I know that it was dangerous with infection and STD but i used a new needle and autoclaved it. I am aware of the dangers so dont tell me what I already know.

But seriously what do you think?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 25, 2009)

That's pretty awesome, considering you've never had any training. I wish I had the balls to ink myself, it would be a pretty cool story to tell - but alas, I don't so I'll stick to paying my artist to do what he does best.


----------



## Bobby (Feb 25, 2009)

Keep it clean, clean, clean and some more clean. Your already put yourself at risk with infection by not using sterile equipment. 

I did the same type of tat on my self before. It eventually faded away.


----------

